# Коррекция и восстановление осанки



## dvv (28 Мар 2011)

Появилась достаточно интересная разработка для формирования правильной осанки у детей и взрослых. Это миниатюрное электронное устройство размером всего с пятирублёвую монету, которое крепится к телу сменной наклейкой или на липучке и совершенно незаметно под одеждой. Гаджет запоминает положение прямой спины и начинает бесшумно вибрировать, если человек сутулится. В результате всего за 30 дней вырабатывается устойчивая привычка держать спину прямо.

Не секрет, что значение осанки особенно велико у детей – в период роста и формирования скелета. Неправильные положения тела быстро приводят к деформациям позвоночника, грудной клетки, таза, нижних конечностей, включая стопы. Сколиоз и плоскостопие – крайние проявления неправильной осанки в детском возрасте, но, к сожалению, они сегодня чрезвычайно широко распространены.
Наиболее опасным периодом является обучение в начальной школе, когда ребёнку приходится длительное время сидеть за партой. К концу первого года обучения нарушения осанки выявляются более чем у половины детей.

«Мастер осанки» незаметно и ненавязчиво позволяет избавить детей и школьников от этой угрозы и предотвратить развитие неправильных соотношений физиологических изгибов позвоночника.

Правильная осанка – это такое положение тела, при котором мышцы спины почти не напряжены, а внутренние органы работают на оптимальном уровне. Человек с неправильной осанкой производит впечатление усталого, круглая спина портит бюст, расслабляет брюшной пресс, сжимает легкие, ухудшает дыхание и является причиной возникновения многих заболеваний. Так, сдавливаются, теряют форму, а в некоторых местах и стираются межпозвоночные диски. Позвонки трутся, сдавливая нервы, отходящие от спинного мозга. В результате возникают головные боли, боли в спине и пояснице, развиваются некоторые глазные болезни. Данные последствия неправильной осанки обычно проявляются после сорока лет.

Принцип действия прибора аналогичен технологии, используемой в смартфоне iphone 4 – встроенный акселерометр запоминает и затем постоянно отслеживает положение тела и передаёт данные для обработки на микрокомпьютер.
В случае отклонения от правильного положения более чем на 3 градуса устройство деликатно напоминает о неправильной осанке коротким и бесшумным вибросигналом в течение одной минуты.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (28 Мар 2011)

Где проходил испытание "чудо-аппарат", на каком количестве добровольцев или это только "вот-вот вышло из рук мастера" и ждет своего тестирования ... источник питания, как подзаряжается, из какого материала сделан, на сколько устойчив к влаге (поту), механическим воздействиям (тряска, непредвиденные падения ребенка и т.д.) ... т.е. какова амортизационная устойчивость и т.п. ???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Мар 2011)

Присоединяюсь к уважаемому коллеге!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2011)

Уж триста лет этому продукту
Все равно как любой раздражитель вдоль спины, только с элетронной начинкой.
Прибор бытовой. Не требует медицинского подверждения.


----------



## Radoslav (12 Окт 2011)

Подскажите мне пожалуйста, возможна ли коррекция осанки у молодого человека возрастом 22 года?
Спина в плохом состоянии - кифоз 1 степени, гиперлордоз шейного отдела, грудной сколиоз 1 степени влево, имеется ряд протрузий во всех отделах позвоночника,была проведена в 18 лет операция по устранению килевидной деформации грудной клетки в 18 лет.
Очень жду ответов, помогите советом.


----------

